# Skin help!



## karester (Oct 20, 2010)

I am in need of help in general with my skin care regimen. The cleansers I use are either Cetaphil's Gentle Skin Cleanser or Aveeno Ultra Calming Foaming cleanser.  Once a week I use the L'Oreal 360 exfoliator. The moisturizers I use are either Cetaphil's Daily one or Neutrogena's Oil Free for Combo skin.  My skin has been getting drier the past few weeks.   I have a slightly oily t-zone and dry cheeks. 

  	But lately I've noticed my skin getting worse, or the cleansers aggravating my skin/the moisturizers not working.  I've noticed more dry patches especially around my nose and flaky skin throughout my eyebrows.

  	I was horrified today after I did my routine with my moisturizer, primer, foundation only to get out shopping and noticed my makeup accentuated all the dry spots that I had to buy makeup remover wipes and use them right away.  I've never noticed that happening before.  So that is what caused me to decide I needed help.

  	Any help with recommendations for either cleansers or moisturizers?  I don't care if it's drugstore or department store.  I just want to find something so I can stop wasting money with constantly buying things that don't work.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

how oily are your oily spots? are you acne prone? if you can get very oily, but are still very dry, get the yogurt kit by korres for oily-dehydrated skin.
  	if your moistly dry i would get a hyloronic acid and a very rich cream. korres wild rose 24 hour moisturizer, hope in a jar, rexaline hydra dose will all work well.

  	and you need to exfoliate more than once a week. try either lush's ocean salt scrub or ole henriksens almond scrub. they are both coarse (to get up the dry patches) but not absrasive. you should exfoliate 2-3 a week,

  	any type of peel will also help you


----------



## karester (Oct 25, 2010)

The more I'm thinking of it, I'm not as oily as I thought, I'm definitely more dry than anything else.  I've had several MUAs at counters tell me my skin's too dry for my age.

  	I was actually considering the Wild Rose set from Korres as part of a Sephora order, so I will check that out.

  	And the acne I get is more hormonal I believe as they only seem to pop up around that certain time a month.


----------



## karester (Nov 3, 2010)

Any suggestions for new cleansers?  I've noticed now that my Cetaphil has been drying out my skin, even when it says on the bottle that it won't.  My skin's getting so picky now.

  	And is it true that the Cetaphil facial moisturizer is too heavy?  I had a MUA at a counter tell me it was, although I don't know if she was telling me that just to get me to buy what she was using when I tried a foundation.

  	I did just buy the Korres Wild Rose moisturizer so we'll see how this fares.


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think there is ever 'too heavy' in general - it's bound to suit someone's skin!! I use quite a rich moisturiser which if I don't wear any make up does make my skin a little dewy but when I put foundation over it, wow, its like new skin.

  	I can highly recommend Neals Yard products, they are all fab. Not sure about Korres, I would love to try it but its quite hard to get in my neck of the woods.


----------

